# NF's "Best Bad Sequel" Tourney [Discussion] [Submissions - Closed]



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

​
Sequels often have a bad rap in the film community for good reason: there are countless examples of sequential installments in what-should-never-have-been franchises failing to capture the magic and quality of their original pictures, and just as many examples of a third picture dropping the ball on what otherwise could have been a wholly beloved trilogy. However, despite bad sequels all sharing some level of infamy, some are, in spite of their shortcomings, more beloved than others; this tournament is going to be dedicated to deciding what is the “best bad sequel” of all time. What picture came the closest to honoring the spirit and craft that went into its predecessor(s)? What film was the most enjoyable, despite its technical flaws? Hell; what movie is straight out underrated—misunderstood by audiences and critics alike, and deserving of more acclaim? Let’s find out.

*How this works*

Everyone will be free to submit 3 movies per post, and will only be allowed to submit another post with entries after 3 other users have done so, so as to ensure a variety of people get to participate in the submission process. Once 50 films have been entered, brackets will be created, and a thread for each match will be made. Each thread will have a poll where the two films will be listed. Everyone will be free to place a vote for the film that they think is the superior of the two (for whatever reason), and the first picture to receive 10 votes will proceed to the next round of voting, and so on and so forth until a winner is crowned.

*The Rules – Submissions*

•	More than 1 film from a franchise can be submitted, but the limit is 3.
•	However, horror franchises, since they tend to have so many sequels, are limited to 1 per series.
•	Submissions must have some form of unanimous critical/audience derision; you can’t submit a movie like “The Godfather: Part II” or “Spider-Man 2” just because you personally happen to dislike it or think it deserves entry.
•	Entries must have received a theatrical release; no direct-to-video sequels (so no “American Psycho 2”, “Mean Girls 2”, “Bambi II”, etc.).
•	While not necessarily mandatory, it’s recommended that the sequel be an installment in a series that at least started out with a well-received film.

*The Rules – Voting*

•	Obviously you’re free to complain, but don’t have a straight up fit if your film of choice gets eliminated.
•	While not mandatory, it’s somewhat recommended that you give some kind of reasoning behind your vote rather than simply placing it in the poll and bouncing; there’s opportunity for some fun and interesting conversations here.
•	If a situation arises where sufficient time has passed without a film reaching 10 votes, the winner will be the film with the most. If time expires with a tie, the winner will be decided by another means.
•	and have fun

I'll throw a couple in just to get us started:

*List of films [41/50]*

Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith
Rocky V
Spider-Man 3
Highlander II: The Quickening
Highlander III: The Sorcerer
Highlander: Endgame
The Matrix Reloaded
Batman & Robin
Dumb and Dumber To
Speed 2: Cruise Control
The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies
The Expendables 3
The Amazing Spider-Man 2
Iron Man 2
Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines
Transporter 3
Rocky IV
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull
Kick-Ass 2
RoboCop 3
Men in Black II
Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace
Mortal Kombat: Annihilation 
Oceans Twelve 
Tron Legacy
X-Men: The Last Stand
Blade: Trinity
Taken 2
Open Water 2: Adrift
Nutty Professor II: The Klumps
Little Fockers
Rambo III
Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones
An American Werewolf in Paris
Superman III
Thor: The Dark World
Predator 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Angels & Demons
Quantum of Solace
Terminator Genisys
The Ring Two
Bride of Chucky
Alien vs. Predator
Pirates of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen
RoboCop 2
Austin Powers in Goldmember
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Transformers: Dark of the Moon


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 27, 2015)

Highlander II: The Quickening

Highlander III: The Sorcerer


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Highlander films? Good call guys 

Highlander: Endgame 
Matrix reloaded 
Third spot still thinking


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Indeed; that's it for the Highlander series.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

This third film is eluding me


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2015)

Batman and Robin
Dumb and Dumber To
Speed 2


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Die Hard 4 

There done


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Submission denied. 

edit:

to elaborate, I'm concerned it isn't reviled enough; I haven't seen it, but with 82% on RT, it _might_ be _too_ good--good enough to sweep the competition.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Aight


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Expendables 3


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Submission denied.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait what? That film isn't really good  

Nah I'm being trolled, I must be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

The Hobbit 3
ASM 2
IM2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

actually never mind; I forgot that the rule about it being a sequel to a bad movie isn't being strictly enforced

you good, man

you made it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Terminator 3
Transporter 3
Rocky IV


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

5 post limit bro


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

> Everyone will be free to submit 3 movies per post, *and will only be allowed to submit another post with entries after 5 other users have done so*, so as to ensure a variety of people get to participate in the submission process.


Please wait for 4 other members to post submissions before entering any more. :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry he didn't respond to the first post so figured it didn't count


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Your films were added to the OP; I'll usually only respond if they are denied.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Spy Kids 2
Age of Ultron
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

I kinda like that Indie sequel Detective, just saying


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Age of Ultron is gonna get denied


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Spy Kids 2 and Indy are definitely approved...I'm thinking about Age of Ultron lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

Vault said:


> Age of Ultron is gonna get denied



You ran out of your emotes ?


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Vault said:


> Age of Ultron is gonna get denied





Stunna said:


> Spy Kids 2 and Indy are definitely approved...I'm thinking about Age of Ultron lol



Change it to Iron Man 2 if you like, but I think AoU is a valid submission.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Toy Story 3
Terminator 2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Both submissions denied; no trolling allowed.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Huey I'm on my phone, that's why I can't use the smilies

I will bring the heat later 

Massarace why waste your time? You know very well it's getting denied


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

The Godfather Part III is better than both of those movie

fuck you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Both submissions denied; no trolling allowed.



                    .


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Vaulto, I just wanted to say, it's so good seeing you so close to home again, fam


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> The Godfather Part III is better than both of those movie
> 
> fuck you





> Submissions must have some form of unanimous critical/audience derision; you can’t submit a movie like “The Godfather: Part II” or “Spider-Man 2” just because you personally happen to dislike it or think it deserves entry.


stay   mad, bitch


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna, question:

Does the 5 post thingy still count if say some of the following 5 posts after yours are denied?

Or do they all have to be approved?


----------



## LayZ (Jul 27, 2015)

Kick-Ass 2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, question:
> 
> Does the 5 post thingy still count if say some of the following 5 posts after yours are denied?
> 
> Or do they all have to be approved?


Since the purpose of the limit is to make sure the most people get a chance to submit at least one film as possible, the 5 posts need to be approved before you submit more.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Unless someone can successfully contest otherwise, I think I'll approve your submission of AoU btw


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Vaulto, I just wanted to say, it's so good seeing you so close to home again, fam



I never left


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Out of the handful of bad MCU films, Age of Ultron took the bullet.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Vault said:


> I never left



In my heart, you never will, mate


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

Man this is some bullshit, Stunna can be bought I see 

Die hard 4 gets denied but Ultron makes it? Don't get me wrong I'm not defending that mess but it's not universally hated and it can sweep this shit


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna, I think you should change your 5 post thing to 3, bro


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Out of the handful of bad MCU films, Age of Ultron took the bullet.


Counting the MCU as a single franchise, there's room for one more.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Vault said:


> Man this is some bullshit, Stunna can be bought I see
> 
> Die hard 4 gets denied but Ultron makes it? Don't get me wrong I'm not defending that mess but it's not universally hated and it can sweep this shit



Are you saying I am not above reproach, Vaulto?

That my ethnical standards are in question

I am the last person to be corrupt


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 27, 2015)

How is Age of Ultron bad when it has a RT score of 74% with a 1.4 billion dollar backing its ass

So anything below 74% goes on the list then since you're using RT as a measuring stick?


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna, why?

AoU was not a good film dude, and one could argue that it was a convulted mess

Why not just add Vaulto's suggestion, and mine as well?

They are both valid

But I would say Die Hard V was way worse than IV


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Counting the MCU as a single franchise, there's room for one more.



I did say Iron Man 2, didn't I?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Vault's right; we might have our issues with them, but I don't think DH4 or AoU are derided enough for this competition. I could imagine both of them sweeping.

And Iron Man 2 is already on the list.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 27, 2015)

OT

Men In Black 2
Robocop 3
Phantom Menace (does that count?)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, TPM counts, as do AotC and RotS.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Thor 2
Twilight 2
Twilight 3

I honestly don't know their subtitles


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna you thought of doing the opposite of the list...like the worst bad sequel?


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2015)

My other films 

Mortal Kombat: Annihilation 
Oceans Twelve 
Tron Legacy


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 27, 2015)

X-Men: The Last Stand

Batman & Robin

Blade: Trinity


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I might retract this one.



Please save me from the disappointment lol

Besides, it's scored in the 7.0- 7.5 range which is pretty good, it just gets a bad rep from being compared to it's predecessors.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Vault said:


> Tron Legacy



You Son Of A Bitch


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Stunna you thought of doing the opposite of the list...like the worst bad sequel?


Might have been a fun idea, but I think this one renders it a bit redundant. Maybe sometime in the future?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah...I'm removing Godfather III. Also, Batman & Robin is already on the list.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Might have been a fun idea, but I think this one renders it a bit redundant. Maybe sometime in the future?



Damn, I read that OP wrong then, cause that's what I thought we were doing


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

That explains why you're submitting fodder like the Twilight movies.

Do you want me to remove them?


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, remove them all except Indy, I guess

Can I refill my previous slots, though?

That would be 5 films iirc


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer
Dumb and dumber To
Taken 2

Edit: on second thought...just Taken 2


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Legit S.Darko would win this but it was straight-to-dvd 

1. Open Water 2: Adrift
2.  Nutty Professor II: The Klumps
3. Little Fockers


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

You've got 4 replacements, D.

And Dumb and Dumber To (another throwaway) is already on the list.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2015)

Rambo III
Star Wars Episode II
Robocop III


----------



## wibisana (Jul 28, 2015)

so many but here is my proposal

Death race 2-3
ghost  rider 2-3


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Rambo III
> Star Wars Episode II
> Robocop III


RoboCop 3 is already on the list. 



wibisana said:


> so many but here is my proposal
> 
> Death race 2-3
> ghost  rider 2-3


You are only allowed to submit three films at a time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

Plus, the Death Race sequels are direct-to-video.

Read the rules, my dudes.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

An American Werewolf in Paris.
Superman 3

Every other thing i could think of was already nominated.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 29, 2015)

1. Speed 2
2. Anchorman 2


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Iron Man 2 and 3
Thor 2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> 1. Speed 2
> 2. Anchorman 2


Anchorman 2 was too well received...and Speed 2 is...already on the list. 



Wonder Mike said:


> Iron Man 2 and 3


Iron Man 2 is also already on the list. 

Iron Man 3 was too well received.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

Predator 2
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Angels & Demons


----------



## teddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Quantum of Solace
Terminator Genisys
The Ring Two


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

*8 Spots Remaining*


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Bride of Chucky
Alien vs Preadator (is it a sequel?)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Much obliged, Detective.

And with that, submissions are officially *closed.*


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Lets do this


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

lol why that emoticon tho


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Just happy homie, we made it


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

A lot of options have been taken so I need to think.

EDIT: Oh it's too late...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeah, sorry. Feel free to participate in the voting processes, though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Vault said:


> Just happy homie, we made it



VAULTO


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2015)

Vaults can you PM the link to your emotes, I'll use them Wisely I promise!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

I saw a ton of the emotes he uses in some hip hop forum.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I saw a ton of the emotes he uses in some hip hop forum.



The Coli, or specifically, their forums, iirc


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

What happens now?


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2015)

Check the theatre main page there are 3 new threads go go go!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Go post in the voting threads.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

> I could, but that'd take a lot of time. If we took 3 days for each match, this would take a long time, and the outcome of this thing is so ultimately inconsequential that 100% accuracy isn't really essential. Furthermore, the victors so far have won with little competition. Maybe if/when there's closer match-ups, alterations will be considered.



Aye. so wing it. Not that it matters really.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2015)

Man fuck this shit  

Round 2 better be good 

2/3 is actually decent


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

The next 3 matches of round 1 are now up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

The next 3 matches of round 1 are up.


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2015)

Favorite thing so far?
Gesy mistaking 'The Ring 2' for 'The Two Towers'

Comedic gold.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2015)

this was all worth it for that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh yeah, laugh at the guy with  sleep deprivation

That wasn't even the worst mistake I made yesterday.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2015)

go on then


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2015)

they've been up for a while now, but since I forgot to post here about it:

the next 3 matches of round 1 are now up


----------



## Slice (Aug 5, 2015)

Doesnt seem like there will be any more votes. With a 8:0 and 8:4 you can probably declare a winner in match 10 and 11.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry for the delay, folks; my internet's been down for the past couple days. I'll get to work on the next batch.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

The next 3 matches of round 1 are now up


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

Stunna

Your dad unbanned you from NF?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2015)

'das           jokes


----------



## Slice (Aug 8, 2015)

You have Yasha to thank for that.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2015)

Should have picked Sister Act 2, missed a trick there


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2015)

I expect Matrix Reloaded to win.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 10, 2015)

I liked Dumb and Dumber To...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

~ the last 3 matches of round 1 are now posted ~


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

lol each match this round has a film I haven't yet seen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Time has expired


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)

there's still roughly an hour left, but good looking out, Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Right....forum time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

time has expired...for real this time


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2015)

calm down gesy


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2015)

first 3 matches of round 2 are now up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 13, 2015)

Wish I can vote more often, but I can't help ya stunna. I haven't seen most of these flicks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2015)

Been running through that problem as well, hopefully it gets better.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2015)

sorry for the delay; next 3 matches of round 2 are up


----------



## Vault (Aug 18, 2015)

About damn time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 18, 2015)

Stunna assign someone else to make the matchups if you aren't available, doesn't make sense to have a tournament that spans 2 months.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2015)

if someone wants to, they can

it doesn't matter either way


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2015)

next 3 matches of round 2 are up


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2015)

next 3 matches of round 2 are up


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2015)

the final 4 matches of round 2 are up


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2015)

the first 3 matches of round 3 are up


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2015)

the next 3 matches of round 3 are up


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2015)

When is that next round coming up?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

posting the next round had slipped my mind for a few days, and by the time I realized that I'd forgotten, I'd noticed that no one else cared enough to have reminded me or bumped the thread, so I just decided that no one would care if I just let the tourney quietly disappear.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> posting the next round had slipped my mind for a few days, and by the time I realized that I'd forgotten, I'd noticed that no one else cared enough to have reminded me or bumped the thread, so I just decided that no one would care if I just let the tourney quietly disappear.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2015)

Okay so the tourney lasted around a month let's check the pool.

I had Detective at a week, Rukia was 24 hours, Za Warudo was 5 days, Yasha was pretty close 3.5 weeks, Gesy was 2 weeks, Jena was 5 minutes, I was within the hour and before I announce the winner of the pool, I like to say that we are all winners here that Stunna gave up on this thread. 

And the winner of the Pool was..............masterrace at a Month!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2015)

That poll would make more sense if you hadn't included Jena.

Also if it factored in that audience participation would be a variable in the tourney's longevity (the lack of which was the ultimate decider in its cancellation.)

Nice bait, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2015)

You really think Jena doesn't hate you as much as the rest of us? You poor naive chubby yogi bear of a fool


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 27, 2015)

This is why I showed enthusiasm .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2015)

If only there were more homies like you, Gesy.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

WTF, why was I at a mere week? I am one of the most disappointed that we sadly could not continue this. Unfortunately my travel schedule for work got hectic, and I was rarely online enough the last couple months.

I'm sorry Stunna, I wish I could have done more, somehow.


----------

